# Probems after installing windows 8.1



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

computer says: rundll, there is a problem starting. c:\progra~1\system\sysmenu.dll. the specified module could not be found.


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

*ASUS installed 8.1*

computer says: rundll, there is a problem starting. c:\progra~1\system\sysmenu.dll. the specified module could not be found.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please try the steps here Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: ASUS installed 8.1*

Hi larry_sears,

Please elaborate more on your problem. Judging by the title, it looks like you upgraded your Asus computer to Windows 8.1 correct? If so, are all of the computer hardware drivers and windows updates installed?

Also, what is the model of your Asus laptop computer? Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Threads merged and moved to win 8 forum.
Please do not make multiple threads on the same issue, your question is now in the correct forum.


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: ASUS installed 8.1*



DBCooper said:


> Hi larry_sears,
> 
> Please elaborate more on your problem. Judging by the title, it looks like you upgraded your Asus computer to Windows 8.1 correct? If so, are all of the computer hardware drivers and windows updates installed?
> 
> Also, what is the model of your Asus laptop computer? Thank you.


 All drivers and hardware is up to date as far as I know. Model is ASUS V551Land is only a couple weeks old.


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi please try the steps here Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files


 I have tried to do sfc/scannow but I don't have administrator permission. I bought this computer at Sam' Club on sale. It was the last one they had and it was their on floor demonstration computer. They had made Sam's Club the Administrator and I don't know how to change that. Iam new to windows 8.1


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The quickest route would be to contact them and ask, as it may be password protected which we cannot help with.


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

Could I just do a restore back to before I installed windows 8.1 and no longer have this problem is there a way to change myself as administrator?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is confusing you said you could not do certain things as there was a password that was when I suggested you contact Sams club for help with that, how did you install win 8.1.


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

I seen the install windows 8.1 for free on my computer windows so I went there and hit install and it did. Then after installing it, every time I turned on my machine..I got the message that I quoted.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi even if you could restore it back you will still have the password issue.


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

Can I change the password to a new one? What are my options? Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No you cannot change it that is why I told you to contact the place you bought it, they should have fixed that before giving you the machine. You are not, the administrator and don't have the password.


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

joeten said:


> No you cannot change it that is why I told you to contact the place you bought it, they should have fixed that before giving you the machine. You are not, the administrator and don't have the password.


 OK....I have the password and was told that with it I could reset the password. What is the procedure to do that? Thank you for your help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should find the steps in the manual if you do not have it check the makers support pages for your model it will be there to download.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

What version of Windows did the ASUS laptop come with when you purchased it??

This is important. 

Thank you.
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

larry_sears said:


> OK....I have the password and was told that with it I could reset the password. What is the procedure to do that? Thank you for your help!


you change the password by following the following steps.

Passwords in Windows: FAQ - Windows Help


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> What version of Windows did the ASUS laptop comwi
> when you purchased it??
> My laptop is about about a month old and came with windows 8 installed and I upgraded to 8.1


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

joeten said:


> You should find the steps in the manual if you do not have it check the makers support pages for your model it will be there to download.


 I ran an sfc scan and it said: Windows resource protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the cbs.log.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please see the info here DISM - Fixing Component Store Corruption in Windows 8 it also shows how to locate the cbs log


----------



## larry_sears (Sep 22, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi please try the steps here Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files


 OK...I have ran an sfc scan and the systems checker scan. Now that I have ran both scans completely, I still have my original problem  that didn't get fixed in the processes. Anyone have something else I can try?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this on the issue How to fix sysmenu.dll error after Windows 8.1 upgrade - Technology Window


----------



## SimpleTechMaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Larry,

The password issue and the problem with the .dll file are unrelated, but you should be able to fix the problem. If you boot into safe mode, you should be able to download updates that might fix it, right-click on the white flag in the system tray to open Windows Update. If not, try re-installing the program that requires the .dll file.

If nothing else works, you can "refresh" your Windows installation, assuming there is a recovery partition there (probably true). This would return you to Windows 8 (not 8.1) and you would lose all applications that you personally installed, but you wouldn't lose files that you have created. Instruction from Microsoft are here: How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC - Windows Help

Or go to Olas Altas and chuck it into the sea...


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@SimpleTech: 
That's *IF* he can connect to the Internet in *SAFE MODE*; the rundll library contains a number of components needed for windows networking. If that's corrupted, he may not be able to get Internet access.  If that's the case, a Windows OS refresh/reset will be pretty much the only way to go.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------

